# Moving from ireland



## franer (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi my name is fran my family and i are thinking of moving to canada,we are sick of paying for our goverments mistakes,we feel every time you get your head above water its pushed back down.We are both in good jobs here and make roughly 100,000 grand between us but we still want to get out of ireland we want give our selfs achance in life and our kids.

We would just like to knowis it an ideal place for a young family our kids are two and four,i heard the people are very nice, health system is very good so i,d like to know what is so atractive about canada 

Thanks Fran


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

I think its a great place for a young family to grow up, opportunities abound, and the quality of life you can have is excellent. Its not easy though I have been here nearly 2 years, and my wife is still really struggling, and is continually home sick (for Ireland). I have two children 3 and 5 and I want them to grow up here, and have opportunities which don't exist in the UK.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

franer said:


> Hi my name is fran my family and i are thinking of moving to canada,we are sick of paying for our goverments mistakes,we feel every time you get your head above water its pushed back down.We are both in good jobs here and make roughly 100,000 grand between us but we still want to get out of ireland we want give our selfs achance in life and our kids.
> 
> We would just like to knowis it an ideal place for a young family our kids are two and four,i heard the people are very nice, health system is very good so i,d like to know what is so atractive about canada
> 
> Thanks Fran


Hello Fran and welcome to the site,

It sounds from what you've said that you lead a good lifestyle in Ireland so you must decide what is making you look at emigrating. Is it pull or push? You are going to pay for Government mistakes here, that's for sure.
Some immigrants to Canada love it unquestionably, some are ambivalent and some abjectly hate it. It isn't for everybody but then nowhere is. You have a joint income of Can$160k which would provide a good life in Canada assuming you can earn that much here. The people are nice IMO, the health system is good although does not cover such things as drugs and dental care unless one's employer provides such coverage.
People are attracted by a more relaxed lifestyle, good, reasonably priced housing/schools/good summer weather and easy access to recreation. Many UK ex-pats find Canada somewhat backward in some things but soon get used to it.
If you have your own house in a good location, two cars in the driveway, jobs you like, happy kids in good schools, take one or more vacations each year and important, a close knit family, you really mist give such a move very serious consideration.


----------



## franer (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you for your reply,its just the people in ireland have become very rude and angry here ,we have young children and would like to give then a better start in life and we have looked into where is a good country to do that and we keep coming up with canada and from what we hear see its agood choice.

The goverment here is driving us all to a mimium wage and we are in a very bad recession i think we are the second worse country to be hit, and it is looking like it will take about 15- 20 years so while we are young we think its a good time to make a move for us and the kids.

Do you live there and if so would it be ok to get some information from 

Thanks Fran


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

franer said:


> Thank you for your reply,its just the people in ireland have become very rude and angry here ,we have young children and would like to give then a better start in life and we have looked into where is a good country to do that and we keep coming up with canada and from what we hear see its agood choice.
> 
> The goverment here is driving us all to a mimium wage and we are in a very bad recession i think we are the second worse country to be hit, and it is looking like it will take about 15- 20 years so while we are young we think its a good time to make a move for us and the kids.
> 
> ...


Yes, I live just outside Toronto and have done for 45 years now. By all means I am pleased to be of assistance to you, so ask away.


----------



## franer (Oct 5, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, I live just outside Toronto and have done for 45 years now. By all means I am pleased to be of assistance to you, so ask away.


Hi do you think we are mad making this move if we are accepted into canada,and can you tell what are the differences between our countrys are.

Ireland is going down hill very quickly and we dont want to go down with it, at the moment we are paying income tax then the goverment decided to hit us with a levy tax which is 100 euro per week and now we are going to be hit again in the budget this year and they reckon we will not get out of the recssion for the next 10 to 20 years.

So for our sake and the kid this why we want to go.Is ther much sking and if so what time of the year does it start,what is the rate of tax on your salary,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

franer said:


> Hi do you think we are mad making this move if we are accepted into canada,and can you tell what are the differences between our countrys are.
> 
> Ireland is going down hill very quickly and we dont want to go down with it, at the moment we are paying income tax then the goverment decided to hit us with a levy tax which is 100 euro per week and now we are going to be hit again in the budget this year and they reckon we will not get out of the recssion for the next 10 to 20 years.
> 
> So for our sake and the kid this why we want to go.Is ther much sking and if so what time of the year does it start,what is the rate of tax on your salary,


No, I do not think you're mad, but then again I'm prejudiced because I'm very happy and comfortable in Canada. The more I read about the UK and visit there the more I despair of it. God knows things aren't perfect here but I still think they're much better than there.
There is skiing over much of the country with the best being in Alberta/BC. Some of the best in the world in fact and reportedly much les expensive than the slopes of Europe. It begins out there in November and goes through to March, sometimes April.
You ask about taxes. Well, of course, the rates of taxation vary based on income levels and number of dependents. You can try this tax calculating site for some idea of how much you would pay on certain incomes. TaxTips.ca - Canadian tax calculator


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

franer said:


> Hi my name is fran my family and i are thinking of moving to canada,we are sick of paying for our goverments mistakes,we feel every time you get your head above water its pushed back down.We are both in good jobs here and make roughly 100,000 grand between us but we still want to get out of ireland we want give our selfs achance in life and our kids.
> 
> We would just like to knowis it an ideal place for a young family our kids are two and four,i heard the people are very nice, health system is very good so i,d like to know what is so atractive about canada
> 
> Thanks Fran


If I was you I would look at New Zealand!


----------

